# I tried the Hoyt protec...



## marcusjb

And it felt a lot like the bow I shot 15 years ago. I don't even remember what bow that was beyond the fact that it was a Bear. But it had the same spongy wall, smooth draw, and low letoff. It also had hand shock. After shooting bowtechs with near parallel limbs for years, I had forgotten what hand shock is! After shooting the protec for a week and then going back to the constitution, it was a very noticeable difference. I don't really think it has any effect on accuracy, though. I had heard so much about the long protec being great for finger shooting (45" ata) and I just had to try it. I guess I was expecting too much. I didn't really notice an improvement in accuracy. It was noticeably slower than the constitution. I did notice that without any string silencers it was just about as tame as the Constitution WITH silencers on the string. Bottom line: I'm keeping the Constitution.


----------



## Harperman

The ProTec with the longest limbs(XT-3500, or LX Pro's) is a different animal entirely than the Constitution, it was made for Spot shooting, and as a result of the long limbs, and deflex riser, it will be slow, and have some vibration...If that Protec was spongy at full draw, and had Cams on it, something wasnt set-up right...I dont think that most finger shooters will see much difference in accuracy with a long-limbed "Spot" bow, like the ProTec with those limbs, and a Constitution, until they set it up as a full-blown Spot rig...Then again, some folks can shoot a higher performance bow as well as They shoot the longer, slower bows...The ProTec with XT-2000 limbs, and Spirals, is a completely different bow....Those Constitutions are one heck of a good bow, though.......Take care....Jim


----------



## marcusjb

This had the LX pro limbs I think. The ata was a little over 45 inches anyway. It also had the wheels. I like the smooth draw and the stability of the bow at full draw. It's a nice, well built bow and it was fun to shoot with fingers as well. But for hunting, which is primarily what I practice for, I didn't find an advantage. I wonder, would the montega or caribou shoot pretty much the same?


----------



## big cypress

i bought a used protec with lx pro limbs . i hated that bow!!!!!!!!!! finally sold it and bought a used merlin supernova . i doubt i could find a more satisfying bow .


----------



## SuperDogOne

I have a ProTec (2003) with LX Pro limbs (47") and I love it so much I am looking for the twin to it.I would buy another one in a heartbeat.And then I would get rid of my release aids for good.


----------



## Harperman

I shot an '06 ProTec again last night that a local fella has for sale...Its got XT-3000 limbs, and the small base Cam-n-Halfs on it that max at 28" draw...With the longer limbs, and no STS type string stopper, it's whisper quiet, and has no perceptable jar or vibration at the shot..Keep in mind that the cams are in time, and it has UltraCam strings on it...It's a bit on the slow side, but it's one of the easiest bows to shoot well that I've ever shot...I'm thinking about getting a ProTec with Spiral cams, or maybe even another UltraTec...Superb all-round bows...Take Care...Jim


----------



## fingershooter1

marcusjb said:


> And it felt a lot like the bow I shot 15 years ago. I don't even remember what bow that was beyond the fact that it was a Bear. But it had the same spongy wall, smooth draw, and low letoff. It also had hand shock. After shooting bowtechs with near parallel limbs for years, I had forgotten what hand shock is! After shooting the protec for a week and then going back to the constitution, it was a very noticeable difference. I don't really think it has any effect on accuracy, though. I had heard so much about the long protec being great for finger shooting (45" ata) and I just had to try it. I guess I was expecting too much. I didn't really notice an improvement in accuracy. It was noticeably slower than the constitution. I did notice that without any string silencers it was just about as tame as the Constitution WITH silencers on the string. Bottom line: I'm keeping the Constitution.


Have you tried shooting a montega? I have a 2003 protec and a 2008 montega. The montega shoots as good as the protec but it have very low hand shock which really surprised me when I first mine. They both have the accuwheels.


----------



## dragonheart

*Montega*

Finger shooter 1,

I am thinking of purchasing a montega. You sound very happy with yours. How does the draw length compare, the montega list as a 44" AtA bow and the protec is longer. Did you find that you need a longer draw with the shorter montega? I am a string walker and looking for a "modern" bow to use. Hoyt and Barnsdale are about he only 2 "round' wheel bows out there. My buddy called and told me rick stark is shooting great at the nationals with his Montega. He shot a 516 today, and a 561 on the animal breaking Frank Gandy's record from the 1960's. I should get a Montega?

Jeff Schulz


----------



## george_1978

hi does anyone know which bow is better hoyt protec or hoyt defiant thnks a lot


----------

